
You are my last resort for the US - nazka
With the end of March coming I post this message as my last resort. I have been planning to come in the US for a long time now. I am French and had been with my American girlfriend for four years. Long story short, being engaged added so much stress than with the long distance relationship, things went south...<p>I love and still plan to live in the US and I am looking for any company interested to sponsor a H1B before it&#x27;s too late for this year.<p>I am a Full Stack Ruby on Rails developer. I did a Master in Computer Science and I have been able to work with: Obj-C for iOS, Nodejs, and now RoR and React. I was the main architect at my last startup, starting from scratch to more than 80 tables, 3 RoR apps, with cache in Redis, etc... One of my most challenging part was to do a webapp very close to the search page of Airbnb. I made it with React&#x2F;Redux&#x2F;Thunk for the front, and using custom ElasticSearch queries exposed by a RESTful API for the backend. It was challenging because each part asked for specialized skills (React&#x2F;Redux and then ElasticSearch) but it was also very rewarding at the end.<p>I love technologies and I am an avid learner. My last personal goal was to do the Machine Learning online course of Stanford (the real one instead of the mooc on coursera) and now I am currently learning more about k8 and microservices. I love to build a product with high quality code and to be part of a team&#x2F;startup where I can give my input for features in UI&#x2F;UX, backend... Being part of something.<p>I am also open to other languages like Java&#x2F;Scala (it can take a little bit of time to learn thought but I am interested in FP), Python, or Golang.<p>I love running, cycling, and reading books.<p>Please if you want to learn more and&#x2F;or are interested in my profile, don&#x27;t hesitate to contact me at bdelmas (dot) pro (at) gmail (dot) com. I would love to come back in this country, and if someone gives me this opportunity it would be amazing.
======
gukov
Have you scanned the who's hiring thread?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13541679](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13541679)

~~~
nazka
Hi! Thank you for your message. Yes but with April coming, companies start to
have filled their seats for their H1B already, or they ask for H1B transfer
only.. I am going to try again here and continue to send everywhere I can on
angel.co in the next weeks.

